# Tow vehicle article from MSN



## Waterwings (Jun 20, 2011)

https://editorial.autos.msn.com/5-trucks-that-will-help-float-your-boat?icid=autos_1848&GT1=22013


----------



## fender66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting article. Kind of basic and right to the point. I think I'll go buy one of those $40,000 dollar trucks now. :LOL2:


----------



## freetofish (Jun 20, 2011)

you better ask your wife...............................I mean she might want a particular color :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 20, 2011)

freetofish said:


> you better ask your wife...............................I mean she might want a particular color :lol:



:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been checking out tow vehicles the past couple of months. My current tow vehicle is a 2000 Chevy Blazer, she's getting a little long in the tooth, 200,000 miles and counting. My biggest stopper is the gas mileage. I get 17/20 mpg. Not sure I want to retire her in for a truck that doesn't get any better gas mileage. Besides it's paid for, and I don't want a $400 month payment. 

Within the next year or two I'll be buying one, just not sure what?


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Hanr3 -- I am there with you on the payment thing. I have a 2000 Ford Explorer that is paid for and it has less than 100,000 on it but man would I love to have an Expedition that is at least a 2007.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 20, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> I've been checking out tow vehicles the past couple of months... My biggest stopper is the gas mileage. I get 17/20 mpg. Not sure I want to retire her in for a truck that doesn't get any better gas mileage...Within the next year or two I'll be buying one, just not sure what?




Here's a link showing some mileage for the 2011 F150 _new_ V6. Aside from that, The comparison for gas mileage for regular gas vs the E85 fuel is an eye opener as far as mpg and the annual costs. My truck (2010 F150 FX4 SuperCrew, V8 Triton) is E85 (flex fuel capable) but I've never tried it, and really have no intention of doing so, especially after seeing the chart. On our recent trip to Florida last week, I was averaging 21-22 mpg on flat land, with the a/c running. It's the in-town, short-trip driving that eats away at the mpg.

https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymodel/2011_Ford_F150_Pickup.shtml


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 20, 2011)

E85 WILL give you less fuel mileage, however to get the real picture you have to compare the cost of traveling the same distances.
Like how much will it cost to drive 15,000 miles on E85 verse the gas you normally buy.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd really like to up my towing capacity as we're looking to jumping into the travel trailer thing. I really do like the F150 Ford series but have been afraid due to the exploding spark plug issues of some of the motors. Why can't they just leave well enough alone?

Clean used trucks here in So Cal are demanding some outrageous prices.


----------



## Ross (Jun 21, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> I've been checking out tow vehicles the past couple of months. My current tow vehicle is a 2000 Chevy Blazer, she's getting a little long in the tooth, 200,000 miles and counting. My biggest stopper is the gas mileage. I get 17/20 mpg. Not sure I want to retire her in for a truck that doesn't get any better gas mileage. Besides it's paid for, and I don't want a $400 month payment.
> 
> Within the next year or two I'll be buying one, just not sure what?




I just got an 04 4Runner 4X4 with the V6. My camper weighs about 3K dry and it pulls it with ease. I get about 13-14 mpg towing and about 23-24 on the highway and about 20 in town.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 21, 2011)

Ross said:


> I just got an 04 4Runner 4X4 with the V6. My camper weighs about 3K dry and it pulls it with ease. I get about 13-14 mpg towing and about 23-24 on the highway and about 20 in town.



My GF has a 2001 4Runner 2wd with the V6. It gets better gas mileage than my 4 cylinder Tacoma!

The only negative is that it doesn't have enough interior room for our extended fishing trips to haul our stuff! :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2011)

> The only negative is that it doesn't have enough interior room for our extended fishing trips to haul our stuff! :shock:



Well quit allowing her to pack 6 suitcases. :LOL2:


----------



## Ross (Jun 21, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an 04 4Runner 4X4 with the V6. My camper weighs about 3K dry and it pulls it with ease. I get about 13-14 mpg towing and about 23-24 on the highway and about 20 in town.
> ...




The motor and interior are different from an 01 to an 04. It still has nowhere near the room of a larger SUV. The V6 in 04 has more HP than the V8, just less torque..


----------



## floundahman (Jun 21, 2011)

Well quit allowing her to pack 6 suitcases. :LOL2:[/quote]



Aint that the truth! :LOL2:


----------



## nomowork (Jun 21, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > The only negative is that it doesn't have enough interior room for our extended fishing trips to haul our stuff! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Well quit allowing her to pack 6 suitcases. :LOL2:



Actually she'll cram a week's worth of clothing into one of those overnight suitcases while I use a large duffel bag! We've been doing this for many years now and I still don't see how she does it.

Maybe if we left our porta pottie behind, well maybe not. :shock:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 21, 2011)

nomowork said:


> I'd really like to up my towing capacity as we're looking to jumping into the travel trailer thing. I really do like the F150 Ford series but have been afraid due to the exploding spark plug issues of some of the motors. Why can't they just leave well enough alone?
> 
> Clean used trucks here in So Cal are demanding some outrageous prices.



Not a big Ford fan. 
Trucks, heck all vehicles around here are like 2-3K below Kelly Blue Book value. 
My oldest son bought a nused 2010 Envoy for 3K under KBB, and he got 3.5K on his '02 Dodge Ram 1500, with a broken spring hanger.
That prompted the youngest and my wife to check out vehicles. A week later we ended up at the same dealer talking to the same salesmen, youngest son bought a nused 2010 Chevy Impala for 2.5K below KBB, and they only offered $750 for his '03 Cavalier. Hr kept the CAvalier and is selling it to a private party for close to 1K. 
The wife and I bought her a nused 2010 HHR for 2.5K below KBB, traded in her '02 Jeep Liberty, got 5K for that. They only offered $200 for my Blazer. The Heep had 130K while my Blazer has 200K. 

I was surprised the Envoy was rated to like 24-25mpg on the highway.


----------

